# Spitfire Xmas gifts!



## Synesthesia (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Christmas from all at Spitfire!

We have a few little goodies for you. All is explained here:

SPITFIRE LABS

Cheers!

Paul & Christian :D


----------



## johnnyt (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you, this is very generous of you. 
Happy Christmas!


----------



## Jason (Dec 24, 2011)

I just downloaded and tried these instruments out and wow do they sound nice. It appears a fair amount of care went into into creating them, these definitely aren't the "throwaway" sort of freebie. The dulcimer is particularly expressive, I'm going to use it soon in a track in my current project. I love the Felt Piano's distinctive sound, too, I haven't heard of too many muted piano libraries and I can see this getting a lot of use.

It is wonderful of you to offer these instruments for free and give us the option of donating to Unicef before downloading. This is an excellent Christmas gift and a great cause. 

Thanks so much Paul and Christian! 
- Jason


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you, these are very nice.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 24, 2011)

Another vote of thanks - agree with Jason, the Dulcimer in particular is wonderful.


----------



## ptrickf (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh yes - beautiful, especially the dulcimer. Many thanks. 

P


----------



## zvenx (Dec 24, 2011)

thank you very much. In Particular I like the dulcimer and felt piano... and these libraries give me first hand a taste of the spitfire labs quality.
thanks.


one query for others,, toy piano in two octaves above middle c, if you play the same note a few times, sounds like the round robin is misfiring as some notes aren't sounded.. is this just my download?
thanks
rsp


----------



## PasiP (Dec 24, 2011)

Very generous of you guys. Thank you and have a good holiday.


----------



## shakuman (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Paul and Merry Xmas o-[][]-o 

Shakuman.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 24, 2011)

Ah, bless. What a lovely Christmas surprise. I love the sound of the piano in the Triangle score, so am looking forward to trying that out.

Merry Christmas Paul and Christian, and everyone else at Spitfire!


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 24, 2011)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Lex (Dec 24, 2011)

These are grrrrreat

THANK YOU!

alex


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks so much guys and Merry Christmas to Spitfire as well. The Dulcimer is fantastic!




Ryan


----------



## KMuzzey (Dec 24, 2011)

You guys are like the crack dealer on the playground. Thank you 

Kerry


----------



## maraskandi (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you and merry Christmas!


----------



## wst3 (Dec 24, 2011)

(Original deleted) - Murphy's Law works every time!

Downloading now...

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for this generous gesture! Can't wait to try them out today.


----------



## thebigbamboom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Very nice!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks so much guys!

I especially like your idea of encouraging us to be contributing to a humanitarian organization on Christmas eve...

Classy 0oD


----------



## deniz (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Spitfire for Xmas gift.
Very nice

Merry Xmas to Spitfire Audio and

Merry Xmas to all V.I control members )


----------



## synthnut (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the gifts .....Happy Holidays to you guys !!.....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## doctornine (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks fellas - fab set


----------



## schatzus (Dec 24, 2011)

Clean and well done...and FREE!
Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## schatzus (Dec 24, 2011)

Clean and well done...and FREE!
Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## jtenney (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen. Nice sounds for a very good cause! Have a good Christmas, a happy and productive New Year, and we will await the fruits of your continued labors.

later,
John


----------



## Ed (Dec 24, 2011)

Ive wanted that felt piano ever since I heard it in Triangle!! :D


----------



## Ed (Dec 24, 2011)

BTW I found that there was a weird note doubling in the upper register, it went away when I deleted the group "PedOn". 

Try it. Sounds so much better now!


----------



## PMortise (Dec 24, 2011)

Very generous of you guys! Many thanks, Merry Christmas, and a prosperous New Year to you.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 24, 2011)

Just adding to the chorus of Thank You's. What a wonderful Christmas gift indeed!

Cheers and all the best to everyone at Spitfire!!!


----------



## devastat (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you Spitfire, such a great gift!


----------



## RMWSound (Dec 24, 2011)

Spitfire is quickly becoming my favorite sample developer.

Thank you!


----------



## playz123 (Dec 24, 2011)

I experienced very slow downloads, but finally have your gifts installed. Many thanks to everyone at Spitfire, and I wish you a Merry Christmas, and a happy, healthy and prosperous 2012........frank


----------



## Udo (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks and Merry X-Mas.


----------



## JT (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you for this wonderful gift. It's great supporting a company that goes out of it's way for their customers. Merry Christmas!


----------



## gwillimw (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you very much for this - I'm looking forward to rocking out on the dulcimer. =o


----------



## Jan16 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you for your generous offer!


----------



## paoling (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you! Awesome sounds


----------



## basement creep (Dec 25, 2011)

Felt piano is pretty cool. Thanks!


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 25, 2011)

Great idea, great sounds.

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 25, 2011)

only Dl'd the Dulcimer ...it sounds great!

Thanks!


----------



## Ed (Dec 25, 2011)

Felt Piano in Triangle:


----------



## justwanderedin (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you Spitfire!

Unfortunately the link to the survey doesn't load here - the server doesn't seem respond. I'm using Safari.

Anybody else experiencing the same problem?


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 25, 2011)

justwanderedin @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> Thank you Spitfire!
> 
> Unfortunately the link to the survey doesn't load here - the server doesn't seem respond. I'm using Safari.
> 
> Anybody else experiencing the same problem?



Hey there, SurveyMonkey had a major server outage the day before Christmas Eve. It reported that it was back up and running on Christmas Eve, but it still took a while 'til we could get it work. We got some friends to access from France and judging by the take up on the site I think they're about 98% up and running. However what with it being Christmas we can but presume that their vigilance is diminished. So enjoy time with your family and maybe have another go on the 27th?

If you still have problems contact us direct via our website and we'll make something work for you.

Best.

Christian.

Working on Christmas day..... tells us a lot about British TV these days...


----------



## tripit (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks much!


----------



## nikolas (Dec 25, 2011)

Ok... How do we download these libraries?!?!?! Somehow I can't get to a download page. The link above gets me to a page, which then leads me to the modules page and if I click to the gifts, I'm thrown to an 'intro' page... ???

Still a very generous offer guys! Thanks


----------



## Diffusor (Dec 25, 2011)

I am bowing out on these. The price is a little too steep. Any discounts available for owners of other Spitfire products?


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 25, 2011)

nikolas @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> Ok... How do we download these libraries?!?!?! Somehow I can't get to a download page. The link above gets me to a page, which then leads me to the modules page and if I click to the gifts, I'm thrown to an 'intro' page... ???
> 
> Still a very generous offer guys! Thanks



Hi, at the bottom of that "intro" page there is a "REGISTER" link, the text before it explains the purpose of this.

Have fun and happy holidays.

Christian.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 25, 2011)

Diffusor @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> I am bowing out on these. The price is a little too steep. Any discounts available for owners of other Spitfire products?



Eh?!

Are you looking at the right thing? These 4 instruments are free!


----------



## jleckie (Dec 25, 2011)

lol. crowd gets tuffer everyday here at vi...


----------



## Diffusor (Dec 26, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> Diffusor @ Mon Dec 26 said:
> 
> 
> > I am bowing out on these. The price is a little too steep. Any discounts available for owners of other Spitfire products?
> ...



I know.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 26, 2011)

Diffusor @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Mon Dec 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Diffusor @ Mon Dec 26 said:
> ...



Doh! Kicking self, damn fine gag as well


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 26, 2011)

Paul & Christian,.

Thank you for the generous gift! Donation made to Unicef --a great cause.

But, you left one of my favorite film composers out of the survey -- Jan Kaczmarek.

Thanks again.

Michael


----------



## dedersen (Dec 27, 2011)

Grabbing now. Thanks, Paul & Christian. Incredible gifts! What a wonderful surprise, just back from the holidays.


----------



## neutrino (Dec 27, 2011)

This is awesome! Thanks! o-[][]-o


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the dulcimer- Thanks!!! Now if you guys would just have a killer New Years sale I will be even happier.


----------



## Dave Connor (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Paul!!!


----------



## Kralc (Dec 29, 2011)

quantum7 @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Now if you guys would just have a killer New Years sale I will be even happier.



How bout a Valentine's Day sale? It's my birthday :wink: 

And thanks a ton for these awesome gifts!


----------



## Winslow (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot Spitfire!

Can't wait to see what your next product will be. Hopefully something big - I still have my 25% coupon from Albion. 
Happy holidays!


Cheers,

Winslow


----------



## justwanderedin (Dec 30, 2011)

british_bpm @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> Hey there, SurveyMonkey had a major server outage the day before Christmas Eve. It reported that it was back up and running on Christmas Eve, but it still took a while 'til we could get it work. We got some friends to access from France and judging by the take up on the site I think they're about 98% up and running. However what with it being Christmas we can but presume that their vigilance is diminished. So enjoy time with your family and maybe have another go on the 27th?
> 
> If you still have problems contact us direct via our website and we'll make something work for you.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help! Just had to be a little patient, I've got them now! Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## loolaphonic (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for all these toys. I have a quick question regarding the felt piano: Is there a simple way of fixing the doubling note issue at the top end? Thanks


----------

